# Phone Mount Advice?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Got in my car today, placed my phone in its holder .... And the holder fell apart. Lovely.

In about two months of ubering, this was the second mount to fail. So I started my day $45 in the hole after visiting a truck stop for another.

I note that each holder is a unique design. The new one holds the phone using a mighty magnet. Claiming to be "trucker tough," and costing double what the previous types did, I hope it lasts.

So ... What moun
ts work for you?

(If this one fails, I just might Velcro my phone to the dash!)


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I purchased a similar one posted in the link. Same brand but I don't think the bottom is adjustable and I paid about $45 for a pack that included a charger. Hint: buy online and pick it up in-store. Best Buy only seems to stock the expensive ones on the shelves.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bracket...ost-cell-phones-black/3634004.p?skuId=3634004


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I got the one that connects to the ac vent. Been driving for 2.5 years with it.
http://www.frys.com/product/8144825?source=google&gclid=CLX8_ODGodECFQNqfgodniwDNw
Not that particular one but same brand and the way it connects.
Downside is that it blocks one of the vents.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

In my opinion this is by far the best car phone holder I've ever used. Works amazing fits any car vent and is strong enough to hold a 10 inch tablet also crazy cheap $15 at Wal mart and there's nothing to break

http://www.scosche.com/magicmount-vent2


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Scosche magnet mounts are top notch

I love magnets, i found a place online to get them for $1 shipped from china, I bought a bunch to use around my house.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

RAM-Mount bolted directly to the frame of the car. Suction cups in Florida are a joke and everything else is cheap junk by comparison. I'm convinced I could get into a head on collision with the space shuttle and my phone would still be mounted to what's left of my civic.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Got in my car today, placed my phone in its holder .... And the holder fell apart. Lovely.
> 
> In about two months of ubering, this was the second mount to fail. So I started my day $45 in the hole after visiting a truck stop for another.
> 
> ...


This one works for me.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V54LQO4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Uberana said:


> This one works for me.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V54LQO4/?tag=ubne0c-20


Eww, horrible reviews. Apparently the rubber melts into the CD player. I use a similar one but with the vent clips. It doesn't grip the vent very well but it's better than 3M'ing it to the dash.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Rubber? There's no rubber. It's all plastic. Seems pretty heat resistant to me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bean said:


> RAM-Mount bolted directly to the frame of the car. Suction cups in Florida are a joke and everything else is cheap junk by comparison. I'm convinced I could get into a head on collision with the space shuttle and my phone would still be mounted to what's left of my civic.
> View attachment 86326


Looks like a Prius.  I have a RAM mount with the base attached to the passenger seat bracket.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Uberana said:


> This one works for me.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V54LQO4/?tag=ubne0c-20


I have this one also. Actually I have two of them. One in my car, one in my truck. Magnets are awesome. They make other mount options as well. Suction cup, air vent, etc. I haven't had an issue with anything melting. Who listens to CD's anymore? Think I paid $10-$12.


----------



## SamIam51 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love this one, I've been using it for 3 months now and no issues. $20 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got one $9.99 at autozone. ac vent mount. the clips didn't fit my ac vents so I had to use a zip tie. had it almost 2 years now.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

http://amzn.to/2j12bkL - $12.84 Scosche Magnetic Phone Mount


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

SamIam51 said:


> I love this one, I've been using it for 3 months now and no issues. $20 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20


That is also the one I use with my LG G5. I've had it for ~6 months now and it has worked flawlessly. There is a spot in my RAM 1500 where it fits perfectly and it has never fallen off. When you get in, you just "slap" your phone in-between the grips and the spring-loaded mechanism will then clamp down on your phone. When you want to pull you phone out, you just "pinch" the ends of the mechanism and the phone will release immediately. Very handy, quite sturdy, adjustable.


----------



## uzurper (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm with Bean and Older Chaffeur - RAM Mount! I have two actually: one with the suction cup to the windshield and the other in the cupholder.


----------



## rdelosh74 (Dec 8, 2016)

I got mine free from Uber. 
Has lasted the longest of any I have ever owned before.


----------



## TimChgo9 (Jan 5, 2017)

I got one from Amazon, plugs in to the cigarette lighter plug, and has an extending arm, allows for two chargers to connect as well .


----------



## Gadget369 (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.proclipusa.com/ I've used these mounts for 3 different vehicles and 2 different phones. A little more expensive than a lot of mounts but so easy to change it if you upgrade your phone. Comes in 2 parts. One specific for the vehicle and one for the phone and most vehicles it has a couple different mounting locations.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> In my opinion this is by far the best car phone holder I've ever used. Works amazing fits any car vent and is strong enough to hold a 10 inch tablet also crazy cheap $15 at Wal mart and there's nothing to break
> 
> http://www.scosche.com/magicmount-vent2





MikesUber said:


> http://amzn.to/2j12bkL - $12.84 Scosche Magnetic Phone Mount
> 
> View attachment 86712
> View attachment 86713


I second on this mount. I am using one and I brought mine from Best Buy but you can also get this same mount from WalMart cheaper.

It haven't fail me yet and the magnet on it is pretty strong.

Bill


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends what else you use your phone for. I happen to use my phone a lot for biking and running, so I went with a quad lock phone case and mount. I have mounts for the car (suction cup style), one for my bike, and one as an armband as well for when I'm running. I've also got a mount on my treadmill so I can have my phone nearby, not bouncing around in the cupholder, and can use it when I need. I love it. When I went from iphone 5 to 6 plus I just had to buy a new case and all the mounts still worked just fine.
For my wife who also does uber we did a custom mount from proclip usa. It was a little on the spendy side, but attached to a good spot without having to use a vent, etc. and when she upgraded from the iphoen 5 to 7 plus, just had to get the clip portion itself, the part that mounts to her car still worked just fine...


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ipow-Univer...939813?hash=item41a890db25:g:YigAAOSwwpdW9Oal

It's a vent mounted cell phone holder. Two pieces, one is the tripod, the second is the ball joint mounted cradle. Very nicely adjustable.

One hand operation, as arms are spring loaded, with a push button release in back.

Best of all, $5.25 delivered. It's awesome.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> In my opinion this is by far the best car phone holder I've ever used. Works amazing fits any car vent and is strong enough to hold a 10 inch tablet also crazy cheap $15 at Wal mart and there's nothing to break
> http://www.scosche.com/magicmount-vent2


I have a couple of those Scosche magnets and like them (and use them for things other than phones). They just move around too much for me when holding a phone while driving.

But I am sold on the magnetic mounts, and now I use the Ziku mounts in my cars because they stand the phone away from the vent to let air through, have a support 'leg' on the bottom and the clip itself can be tightened to the vent.
They are on sales on Amazon right now for $16.88 ($20 off)




  




​


----------



## Uberblondie (Dec 22, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Got in my car today, placed my phone in its holder .... And the holder fell apart. Lovely.
> 
> In about two months of ubering, this was the second mount to fail. So I started my day $45 in the hole after visiting a truck stop for another.
> 
> ...


I got a cheap magnetic mount off of Wish. After a few months it broke but with a bit of krazy glue that mount is still holding on.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LU5LWQK/?tag=ubne0c-20

I have had this one for 2 years and still going strong. It's a little pricey but simple and effective.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I have tested about 6 different models now . Scosche mounts seem to be the best quality and the magnet versions are GREAT. I most recently purchased this model after trying out a cheaper competitors version and the Scosche version is by far worth the money. Better magnet, well thought out design. The goos neck is very secure does a great job of absorbing vibration and doesnt wiggle or wobble at all. It even has a tiny clip for your charger cord which is a tiny but useful feature I havent seen on any other amount oddly enough.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I9I8WGY/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Goodellsux (Sep 15, 2016)

I use a steelie. Simple, unobstructive and have no issues. Basically a metal ball stuck on the dash with a powerful magnet glued to the back of my phone.

http://www.niteize.com/product/Steelie-Car-Mount-Kit.asp

Looks like this on my dash


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I use window mounted myself just because the instrument panel is more to the center and part of the dash so Id be locking something fore sure. I try to avoid using anything with adhesives as well.


----------

